

Romney: Obama Insults Entrepreneurs and Innovators - stirland
http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2012/07/17/romney-obama-insults-entrepreneurs-and-innovators/
Hi all -- wondering what you entrepreneurs think about this back and forth between Romney and Obama on innovation.
======
PaulHoule
Yeah, and Romney can't answer the question "When were you the CEO of Bain and
when did you know it?"

